# Royal Dunes Or Island Links By Coral (7630)



## 1songbird (Mar 26, 2009)

We have never been to Hilton Head Island.  We plan to go in September or October.  Is it usually warm enough to swim in the Ocean during this time?  Also, we have Royal Dunes and Island Links by Coral Resorts on hold?  Which resort would you consider best?  My computer is giving me fits tonight so I am not able to get the search field to work.  They seem comparable.  We are two adults, no children, in our fifties.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance 

Melody


----------



## 1songbird (Mar 26, 2009)

Finally got my computer to cooperate and it looks like Royal Dunes is just a notch above Island Links by Coral Resorts.  I would still like to hear from anybody who has stayed at either of these resorts.  We have Royal Dunes on hold for September 6th through 13th or Island Links for October 9-16.  I thought the weather might be better around Labor Day but possibly more traffic.  Thank you in advance for your help!

Melody


----------



## nerodog (Mar 27, 2009)

*royal dunes*

Hi, I stayed at RD a few years ago and found the unit to be very spacious and well furnished... it was very comfortable and the parking was underneath the condos which was convenient with elevator access to your unit... the property is fairly compact but has a nice quiet location and you can walk to the beach by cutting through one of the major hotels... we really liked it and would stay again.. nice pool, friendly staff, clean and very nice units. They are all 3BR units.


----------



## DianneL (Mar 27, 2009)

*Royal Dunes Owner*

We have stayed at Royal Dunes twice, one of those times was early September.  The weather was really nice and there were very few people on the beach, some in the water.  I didn't get in the water, just prefer to walk on the beach or sit in my chair and read a book.  There is a short walk to the beach from the property, as has been stated.  We love Royal Dunes.  In fact, after we stayed there the first time (as an exchange) we purchased an EOY unit.  We will be going again in mid-May.  I don't know anything about Island Links so cannot give you a comparison.  Have a good trip to Hilton Head.


----------



## cpnuser (Mar 27, 2009)

*RD or IL*

Both resorts are great.  We have stayed at both.  Sept. can be quite warm, so the water would be fine for swimming.   The walk to the beach is closer from RD.  Enjoy!







l.


----------



## luv2vacation (Mar 27, 2009)

We own at both and both are great.  We have stayed at both many times.  It comes down to what amenities that you are looking for.  Both are in the Port Royal section of HHI.

Royal Dunes is a short walk to the beach.  In fact, they just started a shuttle (golf cart) that will run back and forth - I believe it will run from May through September, but you could call to make sure of the months.  RD has 3 BR's and 3 bathrooms.  Two BR's each have a king-sized bed with a private bath that has a soaking tub (1 has jets) with shower and double sink. Third BR has 2 twin beds with 3rd bath across the hall.  There are 2 smallish pools (at least 1 is heated, maybe both).  There is only the 1 hot tub by the main pool.  They are supposed to have wireless internet in all of the villas but when we stayed there last summer, internet was spotty and very weak.  All parking is under the villas and villas overlook the gardens, pools, golf course (very few).  There are elevators at one end of every building - 4 buildings total.

Island Links is further from the beach but they include a parking pass to park at the Westin Hotel and also provide the Westin shuttle to the beach.  There are some 2 and some 3 BR but all have 2 bathrooms.  The set-up of where we usually stay is a 2 BR with a "carolina room" that has a sleeper sofa, bureau, and TV.  It also has a separate entrance from the living room.  Master BR has king bed and private bath with BIG whirlpool tub and _separate_ shower, and double sink.  Second BR has 2 full beds with bathroom off of that room.  The resort itself is much bigger than RD.  They also have a GREAT (big) pool with fountains and stuff.  There is a an average-size hot tub here, too.  That pool is NOT heated.  They have another pool right next to it that IS heated is still a very nice size pool.  They also have very nice rest room facilities between the pools.  There is a clubhouse with a very small exercise room (24-hour access) and the upstairs has a pool table, foosball table, and air hockey - all free - in addition to a large screen TV and some comfortable couches.  This room is open, I think, until 9 PM.  The wireless internet is terrific here (and in all villas) and there is also satellite TV in all villas.  The villas we have stayed in have a big-screen TV also.  There are many golf course views because the Port Royal golf courses wrap around the resort.  There are some 2-story buildings and some 3-story.  ONLY 3-story buildings have elevators.

We have a sports package with IL.  The same package is offered with RD but you had to pay to get in so we didn't.  (IL purchase came with it.)  Not sure if the packages transfer to exchangers.  We DID get the package when we stayed at IL this past December on an exchange.  Anyway, the package includes 4 rounds of golf per day at any Port Royal Golf courses or Shipyard for cart fees only (free greens fees), one hour of tennis per day at Port Royal Racquet Club, and full use of the Westin Hotel's gym, indoor pool, saunas, etc.  If you are golfers, this alone would make the choice for me as it is a great discount and really nice (and convenient) courses.

The staff is very nice and accommodating at both - just stay AWAY from the Coral Resorts sales presentation if you go to IL.  I have to say they didn't even call us the last time we were there.  Other than that, you really can't go wrong with either.  They're both great resorts!

If you need any more info, please feel free to PM me.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 27, 2009)

As stated both resorts are very nice and roomy inside.  We prefer Royal Dunes because you can walk to the beach, and to the Westin Hotel.  RD also, have some really nice tennis courses.  Sometimes they even have some semi-pro tennis matches and they are free to attend.

September and October are ideal time to be on the Island because the majority of the tourist are gone.  It can be warm and sometimes hod and humid.

Enjoy you stay on the Island and at Port Royal Plantation.


----------



## 1songbird (Mar 27, 2009)

WOW!  It sounds like we couldn't go wrong at either of these resorts.  We are not golfers so that would not be a consideration.  We like warm weather but can't handle hot and humid at the same time.  We do like to swim and hoping for a nice pool and easy beach access.  We plan to do some sightseeing as we have never been to this area.  The RD res is for 09-06 thru 09-13.  That is partly why we are leaning toward RD.  The weather sounds like it will be about how we like it.  The res for IL is for 10-09 thru 10-16.  Sounds like it could be more iffy weatherwise for that time period.  Thanks so much for all your replies.  TUG is wonderful and we have learned so much.  We look forward to our first stay on HHI!

Melody


----------



## luv2vacation (Mar 27, 2009)

I would think that the weather in mid-October would be beautiful.  Our very first visit was in early November and we fell in love with the island then.  We went once more at that time and it was just as great.  We now go every year at Xmas break - great weather for golf, tennis, bike-riding, and walks on the beach.  We also go once or twice in the summer...and it's a 12-13 hour drive for us (and we live 40 minutes from the Jersey shore - born and raised there).  There are just so many things that we love about the island.  I took my sister for the first time 3 years ago and now she's hooked too.

Watch out - it's an easy place to fall in love with....


----------



## 1songbird (Mar 27, 2009)

Now you are really making my decision difficult!  I love looking at photos of the area.  It does look beautiful.  Can't wait to go!!!!


----------



## 4BoxersGranny (Mar 27, 2009)

*Royal Dunes*

Four of us stayed at RD a few years ago and loved it.  Although we did not partake of the beach, (we live really, really, close to St. Pete Beach) but we do love HH.  Go at least once a year at different times of the year.  Was there at a Spinnaker resort in January.  You will be about 40 miles at the most from Savannah so don't miss going.  If you go thru Bluffton it is a nice drive on a two lane road but the fastest way to get there.  You can park in the Visitors parking lot for about $6.00 for all day I think and pick up a tour right there.  If you would prefer, you can go in the other direction and go to Beaufort which is about an hour and a half drive but well worth it.  You will definitely have to go back to HH as there is way too much to do on the island and the surrounding area.  A week is definitely not enough!!!


----------



## 1songbird (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes, there is a Spinnaker in January.  Is that a good time to go also?  I thought it might be too cold because we like to swim.  I agree that we will have to go again.  No, we have not been to Savannah before or anywhere in that area.  We have been to Florida and I am familiar with the area you live in, also very beautiful!  Thanks for the info about parking and tours.  We definitely plan to do that.  We live in a suburb of Oklahoma City and plan to fly and rent a car.  Not sure I could handle that long of a road trip.  Thanks again for all the info.  Can't wait to GO!


----------



## luv2vacation (Mar 27, 2009)

1songbird said:


> Yes, there is a Spinnaker in January.  Is that a good time to go also?  I thought it might be too cold because we like to swim.



One answer to that - HEATED POOL than a dip in the hot tub.  That usually warms me up sufficiently to make it back to the room (and I HATE to be cold).  Also mellows me out....

We are there every year at Xmas break and I swim almost every night - I love to night swim.  Too cold for me to go in the ocean but every year we see a few people swimming in it that time of year.  Go figure.


----------



## 1songbird (Mar 27, 2009)

I have got to say that I like swimming.  Night or day doesn't matter.  Night swimming might be better.  Less people around to see me. LOL!  Thanks for those suggestions!


----------

